# negative exchange



## Jesse11 (Feb 20, 2012)

general concept: 35mm b&w negatives are sent to other b&w  shooters who have access to a darkroom. the negatives are printed by  interpretation, then all are posted.

the flow: as many that would like to be involved shall be. an order of  negative rotation will be established. the negatives are sent and a  print produced in 10 days. nothing is done with prints at this point.  the negatives are sent along in rotation. again, print in 10 days. each  owner should get his/her neg back around the same time. a thread is then  created by the owner of the neg and each interpretation print then  posted for all to see. 

fun !!!!!!!!!! 

this will be a great way to see what kind of creative interpretations  exist here  as well as great exposure to different types of paper,  developers, etc.

sooooooooo to get involved, just respond here (and get to the irc channel!).

happy with chemicals and be safe shooting. or something like that.


----------



## ArcaneExposure (Apr 11, 2012)

I love this concept, Ive always enjoyed working with groups in a lab as well as all to myself with my favorite music.  It's uncanny how different people, different equipment and chemicals will have so much effect on a print.  This is also a great opportunity to play with negatives from others which could be exposed and developed in a number of ways.  If anyone's looking to beef up their lab skills or get started this is a great way!

You can count me in for a negative exchange, for anything up to 4x5!


----------



## SCK (Sep 10, 2012)

One of the beginning Photo classes I took at UNL did just that. The professor had the whole class print from the same negative; it was very educational to see all the various interpretations of the one image.


----------



## Compaq (Sep 10, 2012)

When's the "Negative Around The World" starting??


----------



## terri (Sep 12, 2012)

Compaq said:


> When's the "Negative Around The World" starting??


You'll have to start a new thread if you want one....the OP is no longer with us.


----------



## timor (Sep 12, 2012)

What he did, to be banned ? In 58 posts ?


----------



## terri (Sep 12, 2012)

Can't answer; 't wasn't me on the ban button.


----------



## timor (Sep 12, 2012)

That's OK. It was only rhetorical question.


----------

